# عالم الفن > منتدى الأفلام الاجنبية >  القادمون   THE ARRIVEL

## احمد امين

الفلم الوثائقي الذي اثار ضجة كبيرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى كل اللذين يوقنون بان العالم تقوده عصبة معينة هية من تحكم وتتحكم بمصائر الشعوب.. الى كل الذين يؤمنون بان هناك ايادي خفية تدير اللعبة لصالحها..الى كل من يؤيد نضرية المؤامرة والنضام العالمي الجديد ؟؟ والمزيد المزيد من المفاجأت
خروج الدجال ... ضهور الامام المهدي ... نزول عيسى ابن مريم ... اليوفو ...الماسونية ... الطـــــاقة ...التنويم المغناطيسي ... والمزيد المزيد من هذه الضواهر والحقائق سيتم مناقشتها عبر هذه السلسلة الوثائقية..المترجمة للغة العربية
والمدعومة بايات من القران الكريم... الشكر الاول يعود الى القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع والذين ستتعرفون عليهم من خلال الفلم .. وكل من ساهم وشارك في نشر الحقيقة... ما قمت به هوة جمع الاجزاء ودمجها لتكون فلم واحد كامل من الجزء الاول وحتى الجزء الواحد والخمسون (السلسلة كاملة) وبما ان الفلم طويل 7 ساعات تقريبا..فجودة الصورة ضعيفة بعض الشئ ..كلما صغرت الشاشة كان الوضوح اكبر ..الفلم مرفوع على عدة روابط سريعة .اتمنى ان ينال الفلم اعجابكم.............. انتظر التعليق ..................................
http://http://www.3-reeh.net/vb/showthread.php?t=8364

----------


## احمد امين

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :030105 EmP6 Prv:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):  :SnipeR (86):

----------

